# exterior painting tampa



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

This is an interesting story. The guys just finished the exterior of this home Saturday. Check out the copper panels.
I had put a proposal together for this back in April but they hired someone else. They then called me up 2 weeks ago in a panic because they were way behind schedule and they Governor Scott and other big shots were coming in for a big party Saturday night.
Needless to say there as no arguing about what it would cost to complete the project on time and they had to let go of the other painters


----------



## ptbopainter (Sep 10, 2013)

Will the guests be arriving 4X4 limos?
At least the painting's done, that would have been crappy to paint near the copper on a sunny day eh?
Looks great


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

This is how it looked Saturday


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Are you seeing a lot more grays being used down there?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Light gray. More so on interiors


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks Great!


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Looks nice Aaron!


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Happy that you get to make some money.


That is a an awful mish mash of disturbing architecture, IMO.Makes me think of clients I have had that want everyone to know it is faux finished. We call them "faux dependent". At least the copper will weather eventually....


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Did you get an invite to hang out Saturday night?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

fauxlynn said:


> Happy that you get to make some money.
> 
> 
> That is a an awful mish mash of disturbing architecture, IMO.Makes me think of clients I have had that want everyone to know it is faux finished. We call them "faux dependent". At least the copper will weather eventually....


I guess all of us poor folks just don't have the vision of the super wealthy :blink:


----------



## Pretty Handy Mandi (Oct 6, 2013)

Nice house!!


----------

